# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Много участников этого форума уже покинули этот мир?

## bauua

Сколько всего зарегистрированых на форуме людей?
И скольких уже нет с нами?
Может знаете о судьбе тех кто ушел?

----------


## Дима_

Это невозможно узнать!!
Зарегистрированных 2000. Из них около 1000 не люди. Это боты, спамеры и т.д.

----------


## Aleks

Давайте устроим спиритический сеанс? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дима_

Как?

----------


## Aleks

Увы, не знаю... :Frown:

----------


## riogo

http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=638
это те кто оставил этот мир, а так почти все живы

----------


## bauua

Спасибо за ссылку.

Хороший у вас форум, и люди тут, видно, цепляются за жизнь. И помогают друг другу, как умеют.

----------


## Дима_

*это те кто оставил этот мир* - так нет доказательств что она оставила мир. Вот если выложить фото свидетельства о смерти, тогда можно верить.

----------


## U.F.O.

фото не покатит, это может быть фотожопа! нужно свидетельство о смети и заключение мед. эксперта!
так што уважаемые суецидники которые умерли, предоставьте нам доказательства своей смерти или мы вам не верим!

----------


## Aleks

Ну вот, я ж говорил - без спиритического сеанса не обойтись...

----------


## Дима_

Я серьёзно! Почему я должен верить что они самоуничтожились?

----------


## rbiyks

Ты нам оставишь свидетельство о своей смерти, ведь так?

----------


## Aleks

> Почему я должен верить что они самоуничтожились?


 А ты и не должен.

----------


## tventin2

> Я серьёзно! Почему я должен верить что они самоуничтожились?


 А почему я должна верить, что ты вообще есть???

Что-то форум вообще ни на что не похож становится... Жалко.

----------


## Дима_

> А почему я должна верить, что ты вообще есть???
> 
> Что-то форум вообще ни на что не похож становится... Жалко.


 Потому что я написал этот пост. Значит я есть.
На что форум должен быть похож?

----------


## Freezer2007

по твоей логике если они "не написали этот пост" значит их - нет. 
Всё сходится, а вообще какая разнаца тем кто ушёл веришь ты в это или нет? Про некоторых узнавали с других сайтов про смерть, иногда можно узнать из новостей или страници в контакте и т.д.
А верить или нет , решать тебе.

----------


## Дима_

Во первых написать можно что угодно, поэтому тексту верить нельзя.
Во вторых даже если приехать на кладбище, откопать гроб и осмотреть тело, то как узнать что это и есть тот суицидник с этого форума? В свидетельстве о смерти написано ФИО. Какая связь между ФИО и ником? А может специально слушок пустили что он умер.
Вы верите на 100 процентов что они умерли? На каких основаниях?

----------


## U.F.O.

да, без сведетельства смерти с вашей подписью мы не поверим, што вы умерли! улики в студию!

----------


## Freezer2007

> Вы верите на 100 процентов что они умерли? На каких основаниях?


 Вы ищите основания для того что бы не верить, а остальные этим не занимаются, вот и всё. Именно к вам имеет ли это какое либо отношение? Верить или нет - право ваше.

----------


## Дима_

> http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=638
> это те кто оставил этот мир, а так почти все живы


 Нескладуха какая-то. Нет варианта "Не оставлять этот мир". Все все люди оставляют этот мир!! И мы тоже оставим! Зачем вы их упрекаете?

----------


## смертник

> по твоей логике если они "не написали этот пост" значит их - нет.


 давайте ещё перекличку устроим :Smile:

----------


## Дима_

Перекличка не поможет, так как многие тут после "перерыва" воскресают под другими никами!

----------


## Freezer2007

> так как многие тут после "перерыва" воскресают под другими никами!


 "многие" так написано как будто тут стадо зомби, не так уж и много тех о ком есть какие либо сведения по поводу ухода из этого мира.
Много больше тех, кто не присутствовал на форуме какоето время без каких либо намёков на су, а потом вернулся. Или вы считаете что покинуть общение на форуме можно только посмертно?
А по поводу акков, то пароли, ники - забываются, почты аналогично или могут быть взломаны\заблокированы, как ни глупо звучит, но было время когда некоторые здешние ники преследовали на других нет-ресурсах, мало ли причин для смены ника.
Есть канечно категория людей которые поступают так, как описывали вы, но не думаю что их так уж _много_.

----------


## kozhemjaka

_Unity_ ничего не пишет вот уже две недели...

p.s. Залез в профиль посмотреть, когда последний раз заходила на форум:
"Последнее посещение 22.12.2010 в 07:23". Надеюсь жива.

----------

